

Show HN: Popline – An HTML5 Rich Text Editor Toolbar - pepsin
http://kenshin54.github.io/popline/

======
pepsin
A weekend side project done by kenshin54 and myself, hope it is working for
you. And it's far more powerful than it presents.

~~~
bergie
Seems to lack a license. I'm assuming the intention was to make this open
source?

Anyway, great work! Many similarities in the UI to my <http://hallojs.org/>
editor. I'd love to integrate this with Create.js if you can clarify the
license question...

~~~
primaryobjects
I was just going to comment on the similarity as well. I think these built-in
HTML5 editors are great, especially when they include persistence. For the
node.js devs, I made a wrapper for Create.js
<http://github.com/primaryobjects/contentblocks>

~~~
bergie
Cool! Added a link to the Create.js README:
[https://github.com/bergie/create/commit/24fb0c02d68f9deecf32...](https://github.com/bergie/create/commit/24fb0c02d68f9deecf329db5ece6d8fa26b90205)

------
bhauer
Very nice. Agreed with another commenter that the default animations could be
snappier.

I have a complaint: like many HTML WYSIWYG tools, modes are not directly
reversible. For example, select a word then click the "numbered list" button.
Then click it again to switch back to a normal paragraph. Oddly, a new
paragraph has been added above your selection.

So many HTML WYSIWYG tools have this kind of quirk, leading to very polluted
output HTML (with empty tags, redundant tags, and so on).

~~~
custodes
Yep, not so many editor do this right.The only editor I know fix this pain is
the medium's editor.

But their function are so limit.

------
Trezoid
Could use a bit of a margin on the bottom of the menu. It tends to sit over
the text, either partially or completely which probably isn't really the
expected behavior for an edit menu.

------
n0nick
Pretty cool! Reminds me of the UI on medium.com (selecting text on view mode
allows sharing and commenting, and on edit mode pops up a floating format
toolbar).

~~~
pepsin
Yeah, Medium's editor just give us the spark, and kenshin54 said he can make
it cooler, and here it is.

------
jbrooksuk
This is really weird, I happened to ask on Twitter if there was anything like
this just two days ago:
<https://twitter.com/jbrooksuk/status/341914274014302208>

It's almost perfect, I prefer how Medium.com positions the toolbar, top &
center of selected content.

------
yesimahuman
Looks interesting! A few thoughts to make a bit nicer to use: it could be much
smaller, and flow slightly higher above the text. Also the animations between
different modes (for text align, etc) should be faster so I don't feel like
I'm waiting on it.

Great start, might use this for something!

------
tuananh
Would you add the ability to export the HTMl code?

------
beeglebug
You need to add an 's' at the end of "provide".

~~~
andoband
just add it yourself. <grin>

------
anderspetersson
Looks cool! Does it support inserting images?

